
Thomas E. Dickey website: creator of dialog, lynx, diffstats, and other utils - fibo
http://invisible-island.net/
======
serf
I always respect the choice to prioritize readability over flashy gimmicks,
and this site is a perfect example of that mentality, imo.

From a quick glance I know who he is, what he does, and how to contact him.
Great!

I found this to be interesting. [http://invisible-
island.net/personal/oldprogs.html](http://invisible-
island.net/personal/oldprogs.html)

~~~
zaroth
> respect the choice to prioritize readability

Well, sorta: [http://invisible-island.net/lynx/lynx.html](http://invisible-
island.net/lynx/lynx.html)

------
jquast
I cite Dickey's site often in documentation regarding terminal programming.

I enjoyed learning about curses history and ESR being a dick
[http://invisible-island.net/ncurses/ncurses-license.html](http://invisible-
island.net/ncurses/ncurses-license.html)

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
It's always remarkable finding new ways in which Eric Raymond is an ass.

~~~
Jedd
More delightful than remarkable -- Remarkable suggests something unexpected. ;
)

That whole ncurses licensing thread is fantastic -- it takes a while to pick
up steam, but around a quarter of the way down we start getting some
gorgeously understated quotes to soak in.

Of Zeyd:

    
    
        ... but he was still ~30k of diffs away from my version -- and his wouldn't
        work, because some of the diffs were pieces of bugs.  So I told him there
        was no point in discussing it until he got in sync - I assume he's sulking.
    

Of Eric:

    
    
        He also demanded a copy of my bug-list, which I declined.
    
        I did send Eric a copy of my bug list some time ago -- he responded with
        several patches that made the list longer by introducing more bugs -- so
        I'm rather reluctant to add to my overhead.

------
sherr
Dickey's an unsung hero really. I've been impressed and grateful that he keeps
old programs like xterm (in particularly) relevant.

------
wsha
He has contributed to and helped maintain some really cool projects. However,
the title of this post is misleading. He is not the creator of dialog or lynx.

------
raldi
I like how xterm doesn't even make the headline.

------
zem
he has wonderful taste in his choice of projects.

